# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  MakerBot to Bring Innovation Center to Florida Polytechnic University

## Eddie

MakerBot and Florida Polytechnic University have teamed to announce the creation of yet another MakerBot Innovation Center.  The center called, the RAD Makerspace will have its Grand Opening on August 16th.   It should be interesting to see how much use this center gets.  The school seems to have some grand plans for it.  Read more at http://3dprint.com/10179/makerbot-in...on-center-fpu/

----------


## Geoff

> MakerBot and Florida Polytechnic University have teamed to announce the creation of yet another MakerBot Innovation Center.  The center called, the RAD Makerspace will have its Grand Opening on August 16th.   It should be interesting to see how much use this center gets.  The school seems to have some grand plans for it.  Read more at http://3dprint.com/10179/makerbot-in...on-center-fpu/


I think they need to focus on making the Makerbot more affordable to the average income earner before focusing on an innovation centre. 

Unless of course this innovation center helps them innovate a cheaper Makerbot  :Smile: 

"Mum dad we played with this awesome 3D printer today, ca we get one??" 

"How much are they?"

"The smallest one is $1375 U.S!"

"No."

----------

